# BFP-Tips for a successful pregnancy



## Birdiepie (Sep 27, 2012)

Over the last couple of years my husband and I have had two miscarriages, one at 6 weeks and the other a missed mc at 12 weeks. It appears my body does not like pregnancy hormone and each time it triggered endometriosis which required a laparoscopy and diatherm. Last September we started our free cycle of ivf. Despite nothing wrong with either of us other than my age (we are both now 40). Due to.my age we had to crack on with it and we got 2 fertilised embryos of good quality but neither stuck.

We decided not to try again but as the pregnancy hormone given during ivf had triggered my endometriosis again I had another laparoscopy and cervical dilatation just in case we went for ivf again. I was satisfied we had given it a shot but it wasn't meant to be and planned a trip.to New York in December. 

This morning I took a test and got a bfp.Not sure what to think yet. No point getting exited or stressing as what happens now is beyond my control. I have read that using cyclogest in early pregnancy may help maintain the pregnancy. Is this true?


----------



## Birdiepie (Sep 27, 2012)

My GP has referred me back to the recurrent miscarriage clinic and spoken to them and they say I don't need anything?? How come with IVF you get **** loads of stuff but when you do the hard bit on your own you seemingly don't need anything??


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Birdiepie

Congrats on your bfp, each clinic differs, my endo and infertility consultant perscribed clexane, progesterone and i was already taking 75mg of asprin after previously having a mmc at 9 weeks, I took this up until 12 weeks, my story ended badly but the combo of drugs I believe supported that pregnancy up until I mc naturally at 13.5 weeks but it really does depend on your clinic/consultant. Its frustrating as I think with anyone who has mc previously there should be  more support.

I hope yoyu manage to get some good support and have a healthy pregnancy, good luck xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hi birdiepie, congratulations! 
did the miscarriage clinic offer to do any blood tests for blood clotting disorders? 
your body will produce progesterone on its own as a natural pregnancy, (and with ivf we have to do it artificially up until the placenta starts to do it) i feel like you should be in a good place. If your progesterone levels are low then they can give you extra to help maintain early pregnancy. I know of people who had natural bfp and repeated miscarriages who got progesterone injections.
i don't know if you can ask them or your GP to monitor your progesterone and hcg with regular blood tests? I have a feeling they may not    I asked for this at EPU and was told that was not in the guidelines. But I would hope after 2 miscarriages they might do it...
If I am lucky enough to get a next time, I also might consider boosting the folic acid amount up to twice the RDA as well. 
lots of luck, i really hope this is your time and you get the support to make you feel all bases are covered. xxx


----------



## Birdiepie (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't been offered any blood tests at all. I am having a repeat scan a week on Friday so will just have to see what that shows. I have been referred to the recurrent miscarriage clinic but that was before Easter and haven't heard a thing


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

how frustrating, hope they get back to you very soon xx


----------



## Mimi37 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations on surprise BFP!!!!!!

It is said a laparoscopy can assist in natural BFP as it can unlock tubes and or other debris.

Advice: full fat milk and dairy products, green veggies, fruits, & pregnacare!

In addition, waste not any energy on stress. Waiting for appointments can cause panic, avoid that!


Good luck


----------

